# Funny accidents and situations



## BND (May 31, 2007)

^^ nemzeti 

the palace contains the Hungarian National Gallery, the Budapest History Museum and the National Széchényi Library


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

BND said:


> ^^ nemzeti
> 
> the palace contains the Hungarian National Gallery, the Budapest History Museum and the National Széchényi Library


Well, for me it sounds like with é.  

but I learned more words this summer.. we will have chat one day on SSC in Hungarian 

_This driver maybe wanted to have parking boot : ) 
_


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Slidings from Poland :cheers:


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ I wonder how much liability the red car has, I mean the second taxi finished off what he started.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Nowax said:


> Slidings from Poland :cheers:


Tak, jebne! Kurw..!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The K. word was the first Polish word I learned back on a school trip in 2003.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

:cripes: Good it did not stop there


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The K. word was the first Polish word I learned back on a school trip in 2003.


then you know the same word in hungarian too, congratulations  
i believe we even use it in the same way (as a swearword for "very" e.g.: very good, very bad... something like 'f****ng great')


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

Automatic bollards in Manchester


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ I have seen the same accident in Slovakia. It`s just weird. 



RKC said:


> then you know the same word in hungarian too, congratulations
> i believe we even use it in the same way (as a swearword for "very" e.g.: very good, very bad... something like 'f****ng great')


Well you can you use it in nearly every Slavic language (Western and Southern at least) but we use it exactly in the same way as English f**k, but you can aslo use for a slut. Ok, stop this off-topic guys.  

I like that Slovak advert. Basically when you drive safely you will get benefits.  






and some videos which they made just for youtube (of course it is part of advert it means it is fake )-


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Fatfield said:


> Automatic bollards in Manchester


The irony there is, is that it was, she was trying to get into a bus only road.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Actually the irony is the hatchback and maybe even the Kia could squeeze by on that gap on the bottom right corner.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

seem said:


> I like that Slovak advert. Basically when you drive safely you will get benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these are great!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ I also like it!  



Tin_Can said:


> Heh,like few sticks would stop some bastard from stealing your parking space.
> 
> Meanwhile in Russia:


and something from China


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

Sheep flock on the A2 in Romania :


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

seem said:


> ^^ I also like it!
> 
> 
> 
> and something from China


:lol: :hahaha: :rofl: :crazy: :nuts:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

In Bratislava 






In Prague






:nuts:


----------



## elHomo (Dec 28, 2009)

23.09.2010 
Poland 




























http://www.psp-nowysacz.pl/news2.php?module=news&name=news_222 [pl]


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

we also had vehicle stuck under the bridge. it was bus, about 1 month ago.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

That is actually not very funny. Several people were injured in a similiar accident in Poland.

Was he reversing or the road goes up after the brigde?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

PLH said:


> That is actually not very funny. Several people were injured in a similiar accident in Poland.
> 
> Was he reversing or the road goes up after the brigde?


he was empty fortunately. and he hadn't been stucked with whole roof, but i think only with climatic agregate. 
the bus was brand new with only few thousand km's. insurnce company was very happy 
btw, i remember that article. driver was experienced, as said one of the best in that company, not drunk, and he never took that route. he didn't know why did he go there.
the boss of the company told that he wouldn't fire him, he was generally too good driver, beside that stupid accident. 
it is actually one of those proves that stupid things could happen to anyone.

he was not reversing nor road ascents, he released some air from the tyres


----------



## BND (May 31, 2007)

^^ similar was a tragic accident with 2 victims in Budapest, February 2006. On the expressroad leading to Ferihegy airport, the top of a Serbian bus was torn down by a height-limit gate. What is strange that the gate was after the underpass, which the bus went through without problems. The gate before the underpass was demolished earlyer by another vehicle...




























The driver didn't pay attention to the hight-limit sign:









http://index.hu/bulvar/busz0227/


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

omg, now i understand why those height measuring limitators are usually made of some light nylon material. this hungarian height limitator is really a limitator!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

x-type said:


> we also had vehicle stuck under the bridge. it was bus, about 1 month ago.


Slovenija  he was maybe not so skilled as this driver -


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

seem said:


> Slovenija


no, it's Slavonija, not Slovenija


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

seem said:


> Slovenija  he was maybe not so skilled as this driver -


^^Maybe he should give some lessons to this busdriver in Norway:











The guy tried to make a u-turn due to a traffic accidents 300 meters ahead. He got stuck, and ended up blocking the road for all, even the paramedics on their way to the real accident. They had to climb past the bus, and walk to the accident site. This happened on a major national road. IQ-check, please!hno:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Not funny, but stupid: here (it's on liveleak.com and I don't know how I could directly add the clip on SSC).


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Prague outer ring


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Some people maybe don't mind -


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Budapest - nice hole in the middle of the road -


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

seem said:


> ^^ Some people maybe don't mind -


Poor planning by the bridge makers. The height of those trucks is standard, they just should have built the bridge a little higher.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

g.spinoza said:


> Poor planning by the bridge makers. The height of those trucks is standard, they just should have built the bridge a little higher.


Maybe it wasn't standard at the time the bridge was built. You'd be surprised how old a lot of bridges are.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

But you'd think that after so many incidents they'd consider increasing the height of the bridge .


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

TheCat said:


> But you'd think that after so many incidents they'd consider increasing the height of the bridge .


Increasing the height of a bridge isn't as simple as you may think...


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

bogdymol said:


> Increasing the height of a bridge isn't as simple as you may think...


Yeah exactly, it is much easier to adapt road under it even if it is just a few cm.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Or they simply do not have money to do either solution (a.k.a. the American way).


----------



## Armidall (Jul 27, 2010)

another one from Russia


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

g.spinoza said:


> Poor planning by the bridge makers. The height of those trucks is standard, they just should have built the bridge a little higher.





TheCat said:


> But you'd think that after so many incidents they'd consider increasing the height of the bridge .


Could be an error on the height sign. That was a problem at the northern approach to the Lions Gate Bridge connecting Vancouver and North Vancouver. Ministry of Transportation officials thought there was more overhead clearance than there really was. Trucks traveling west along Marine Drive would get stuck. The signs have been corrected.


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

Armidall said:


> another one from Russia








Howcome Russia always wins 1st prize in this category ?

Why do I get more hits when googling "crazy russian" than "crazy swedish"

or in this case "crazy чурка " ??


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Magnus Brage said:


> Howcome Russia always wins 1st prize in this category ?
> 
> Why do I get more hits when googling "crazy russian" than "crazy swedish"
> 
> or in this case "crazy чурка " ??


lol, true, true - "..chuje" 

this song - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxvnKk8NJ-Q was really "favourite song" in Slovakia 

again Russia, Russia.. maybe Slavic people are not good drivers at all :nuts:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Attus said:


> No idea how this car got there:


Maybe the driver thought he/she had Hi-Rail on the car. :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Capt.Vimes (Jul 15, 2009)

bogdymol said:


> OMG! I counted 24! *24!!!*


ОТ (sorry): What's the song in that video, I think you used it in one of your driving videos


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

Not something you see very often in Blighty. Especially in this part of Sunderland. I'm surprised it made it back safe and sound and didn't end up on a few dinner plates across the area.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wear-12022405


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

cars on railroad or tram tracks are not that rare actually 










or inadequate transportation of weird goods (yeahm that's gutter and it's hell raining!)

















or weird way to enter the curve too fast









or weird shortcut to gas station









and this is citizens' revolt against parking payment in their street :lol:


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

diablo234 said:


>


wow now that's really stupid...


what i don't understand in moscow is that they got these massive ten lane roads, and they allow traffic to cross it without any trafficlights? why? they could avoid a lot of these accidents. of course they like to run red lights and go in the opposite lane and all that, but its sad to see accidents happening because of the lack of traffic lights and bad planning of roads and junctions.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

magistrserega said:


> History of one crossroad in Moscow:


another one i don't understand. this road is clearly a main road, you can see the yellow diamond sign, but i can't see a yield sign for the other road, wtf? of course everyone crashes if everyone thinks they are on a main road and have right of way. there can't all be drunk, not even in russia  this looks like everyone thinks they're good to go
(edit: correct me if there is a yield sign, not visible on the vid. anyone familiar with the place?)
/edit no.2: OR is the main road turning right? that would explain it i guess/


----------



## Jschmuck (May 27, 2008)

Looks like the video by CNN of the white van crash simply landed on a large ant hill sending 2-legged ants running, wait, im being told those are people...mg:

And the BMW on the rails, looks like the driver wanted to bypass the stopped traffic, then only got so far before the tire blew out (as one can see in the last photo)


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

x-type said:


> cars on railroad or tram tracks are not that rare actually


Yeah but not usually they fall into tramway trench and block fast tramway line :bash:.










Even removing it was quite problematic.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

TheFlyPL said:


> Yeah but not usually they fall into tramway trench and block fast tramway line :bash:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say that the driver was going "too fast for conditions" and slid off the road after hitting an icy patch and losing control.


----------



## magistrserega (Dec 9, 2010)

RKC said:


> another one i don't understand. this road is clearly a main road, you can see the yellow diamond sign, but i can't see a yield sign for the other road, wtf? of course everyone crashes if everyone thinks they are on a main road and have right of way. there can't all be drunk, not even in russia  this looks like everyone thinks they're good to go
> (edit: correct me if there is a yield sign, not visible on the vid. anyone familiar with the place?)
> /edit no.2: OR is the main road turning right? that would explain it i guess/


There is a yield sign there, but it`s not visible on the video.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

magistrserega said:


> There is a yield sign there, but it`s not visible on the video.


thanks


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice road in one Slovak town. :nuts:




eMKejx said:


> sa nam ako kazdy rok v tomto obdobi zase samovolne buduje nova infrastruktura


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ It's probably just a small road that serves the parking lot...I've seen worse on Belgian parking lots...


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Idiot on I-95 driving 50mph with the hood up
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=754_1293086273


----------



## mediar (Dec 13, 2008)

seem said:


> Nice road in one Slovak town. :nuts:


You probably haven't seen not a single bulgarian road. :lol:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

seem said:


> Nice road in one Slovak town. :nuts:





mediar said:


> You probably haven't seen not a single bulgarian road. :lol:


Come to my home town, and I'll show you some potholes.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Where are you from?



mediar said:


> You probably haven't seen not a single bulgarian road. :lol:


I have never been there but I would like to. 

But this one is probably the worst "hole" I have ever seen on our roads.


----------



## Capt.Vimes (Jul 15, 2009)

mediar said:


> You probably haven't seen not a single bulgarian road. :lol:


Yeah, beat that!










:nuts:


----------



## mediar (Dec 13, 2008)

Capt.Vimes said:


> Yeah, beat that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
Yea. Another photo and video of the same accident - http://dnes.dir.bg/gallery.php?id=7525086&page=1
http://www.btv.bg/news/bulgaria/obshtestvo/story/1968694308-Dupka_pogalna_kola_vav_Varna.html
http://varna24.bg/pic/5470/2.html

As well as:
http://varna24.bg/pic/3834/2.html
http://varna24.bg/pic/3813/4.html
http://varna24.bg/pic/2947/1.html
http://db.pozvanete.bg/news.php?comment_cat=2&id=70605 ( http://www.klassa.tv/video/play/id/1000-Цистерна+пропадна+във+Варна )

Two videos from Varna:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

English man should send u some of these millions of Land Rovers in the UK. I am wondering for what do they use them.


----------



## Capt.Vimes (Jul 15, 2009)

seem said:


> English man should send u some of these millions of Land Rovers in the UK. I am wondering for what do they use them.


The street on the last two vids was recunstracted completely this year, but we can still use those land Rovers for some other streets.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Capt.Vimes said:


> The street on the last two vids was recunstracted completely this year, but we can still use those land Rovers for some other streets.


I am a bit surprised. I thought that Romanian roads are like that (some of the of course). 

This is probably the worst Slovak street (main, not one in the middle of the fields  ) what I found on the internet -


----------



## Martin Ferraro (Jan 6, 2003)

Not funny!!!! 
Argentina (autopista Córdoba-Rosario)
He was in the blue car

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDFM4GmK0kw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUlHQKrkWrw


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

You should read this guys  -

Slovak article - http://trnava.sme.sk/c/5699299/opit...-po-dialnici-v-protismere-len-v-bielizni.html

English version - http://translate.google.sk/translat...-po-dialnici-v-protismere-len-v-bielizni.html



> Drunk truck driver went on the highway in the opposite direction, only in underwear
> Trnava police yesterday arrested a drunken driver who drove the highway from Trnava in Trencin in the opposite direction. Sit behind the wheel only in underwear.
> 
> TRNAVA. For driving on a highway in the opposite may get 50-year-old man from the Bela Cirochou imprisonment up to five years.
> ...


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Martin Ferraro said:


> Not funny!!!!
> Argentina (autopista Córdoba-Rosario)
> He was in the blue car
> 
> ...


did he hit the truck and then another truck hit him from behind? i don't get it, its too crushed to tell


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

mediar said:


> ^^
> Yea. Another photo and video of the same accident - http://dnes.dir.bg/gallery.php?id=7525086&page=1
> http://www.btv.bg/news/bulgaria/obshtestvo/story/1968694308-Dupka_pogalna_kola_vav_Varna.html
> http://varna24.bg/pic/5470/2.html
> ...


unbelievable... all these pics and vids. 
in the video is that a main road? or a shortcut? how can there be such high traffic on such a fucked up road? no alternative? i understand it was reconstructed but how on earth could they leave it that long when you can see the other roads are ok...


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

RKC said:


> unbelievable... all these pics and vids.
> in the video is that a main road? or a shortcut? how can there be such high traffic on such a fucked up road? no alternative? i understand it was reconstructed but how on earth could they leave it that long when you can see the other roads are ok...


Come to Szlovákia.


----------



## Capt.Vimes (Jul 15, 2009)

RKC said:


> unbelievable... all these pics and vids.
> in the video is that a main road? or a shortcut? how can there be such high traffic on such a fucked up road? no alternative? i understand it was reconstructed but how on earth could they leave it that long when you can see the other roads are ok...


Main road leading to the port, so there's a lot of heavy duty traffic. When they closed it for reconstruction all that traffic was diverted to a street that was not designed for it and last I drove there it looked like those vids and pics.


----------



## janc (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Stupid drivers going to fast:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

janc said:


>


:nuts:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

RKC said:


> unbelievable... all these pics and vids.
> in the video is that a main road? or a shortcut? how can there be such high traffic on such a fucked up road? no alternative? i understand it was reconstructed but how on earth could they leave it that long when you can see the other roads are ok...


There was a road in Portugal where they removed the top layer of the surface and then they just left it like that for several months until they finally put the top layer again.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

DanielFigFoz said:


> There was a road in Portugal where they removed the top layer of the surface and then they just left it like that for several months until they finally put the top layer again.


That's something usual in Romania.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

bogdymol said:


> Stupid drivers going to fast:


fucked up morons

all these cars could EASILY handle the corner WITHIN the line, its the drivers that are chicken and morons at the same time
(well the mini couldnt  )

funny thing is, i almost always see the same behaviour by ppl in suzuki swifts at 50 kph, they just cut the line because theyre lazy


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

DanielFigFoz said:


> There was a road in Portugal where they removed the top layer of the surface and then they just left it like that for several months until they finally put the top layer again.


at least thats a smooth surface

they did a reconstruction here with 2 layers applied in autumn and the 3rd only during next spring


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

It wasn't smooth :lol:


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> There was a road in Portugal where they removed the top layer of the surface and then they just left it like that for several months until they finally put the top layer again.


i don't think the two are in the same league. in the cases like you mentioned only the top layer needs to be changed (ok it's not smooth, but you can still drive on it when its removed). in this case absolutely everything has to be reconstructed from the foundations upwards, and quite visibly its very hard to drive without wrecking your car. I was surprised that a high traffic road doesn't have priority and is left to reach a stage this bad.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

There is another road in Portugal, in the council of Montemor-o-Velho with a surface as bad as that, but it has a lot less traffic.


----------



## Liam0711 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Baltimore & Snow = Shit*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxfnst3Niqw

The commentary is what makes this video.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

lot more stupid people then drugged up ones. 
anyway if you know anything about drugs, you know it isn't like they make it look on tv. you don't go up the roof and try to fly immediately after a joint or a trip (well, it has happened but that's due to the same thing: stupidity), if anything, then it's alcohol that gets you more aggressive and less careful.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Romanian Dacia 1310:


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

bogdymol said:


> Romanian Dacia 1310:


Was this a gypsy or a romanian?


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Is there any difference? :lol:

(I always make my romanian friends go crazy when I say this   )


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Magnus Brage said:


> Was this a gypsy or a romanian?


Or a Romanian Gypsy.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Wilhem275 said:


> *Is there any difference?* :lol:
> 
> (I always make my romanian friends go crazy when I say this   )


*YES, IT IS !!!*

Romanian:









Gypsy:









Did you spot the difference?

If not, I have another example for you:

Romanian:









Gypsy:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bogdymol said:


> Romanian Dacia 1310:


That driver in this car he/she thinks that now is driving safe, with this kind of tyre he/she used?


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Wilhem275 said:


> Is there any difference? :lol:


ha-ha-ha, funny, isn't it?


----------



## bigmishu (Aug 20, 2010)

vycanismajoris said:


> ha-ha-ha, funny, isn't it?


NO...


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Wilhem275 said:


> (I always make my romanian friends go crazy when I say this   )


    



So, I got the difference: nice ladies can be found only among the Romanians! :lol:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

bigmishu said:


> NO...


Was rhetorical question. :cheers:


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Wilhem275 said:


> So, I got the difference: nice ladies can be found only among the Romanians! :lol:


But ugly ladies are not only among gypsies (look at the 3rd lady in the 3rd pic... :nuts


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

And also, cowboys can be found only among gypsies


----------



## magistrserega (Dec 9, 2010)

Crazy taxi driver in Moscow (I think he is Caucasian man) use spring tires in winter.





Women is parking her car (Moscow)


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

magistrserega said:


> Crazy taxi driver in Moscow (I think he is Caucasian man) use spring tires in winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




що она творить ? that lower clip is so everyday Russia, it's not even worth a click.

First time I visíted Russia I could stand and watch traffic for hours always finding never seen before situations like: speeding, erratic driving, cars running red lights, cars with no lights in bad weather, carwrecks on the roads, cars with warning lights parked in awkward places and reckless driving


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ I ask myself if people even need a drivers license in Russia?


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

magistrserega said:


> Crazy taxi driver in Moscow (I think he is Caucasian man) use spring tires in winter.


naah, he is obviously from Saudi, and he is a bit homesick


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

joshsam said:


> ^^ I ask myself if people even need a drivers license in Russia?


you can find videos like that from everywhere...


----------



## magistrserega (Dec 9, 2010)

Magnus Brage said:


> First time I visíted Russia I could stand and watch traffic for hours always finding never seen before situations like: speeding, erratic driving, cars running red lights, cars with no lights in bad weather, carwrecks on the roads, cars with warning lights parked in awkward places and reckless driving


Yes,you are right. We have low level of driving culture. Nowdays situation in capitals is better than 5-10 years ago, but in provinces is the same.


----------



## magistrserega (Dec 9, 2010)

joshsam said:


> ^^ I ask myself if people even need a drivers license in Russia?


Yes, they need. But because of high level of corruption in the police, it's not a big problem to get license.


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Better them, with helmets, than a single rider without it.


----------



## slodziak (Jul 7, 2010)

not funny but crazy:

Poland , A4 , Lamborghini , 300km/h


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Far from 300 km/h.

Still... stupid fucks and I hope they die in an accident before they kill someone uninvolved.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

KingNick said:


> Far from 300 km/h.
> 
> Still... stupid fucks and I hope they die in an accident before they kill someone uninvolved.


Seconded.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

costa said:


> :laugh:


I have seen, not in Athens through... it was outside of the town of Lamia, Central Greece...


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Maks33 (Apr 7, 2010)

seem said:


>


This is an example of funny tuning in Russia, known as "kolkhoz-tuning" (колхоз-тюнинг).:lol:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

This is the Romanian way then.


----------



## F. Canoba R. (May 31, 2010)

Four Hot Pursuit in Brazil

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn_-vxU5GpA&feature=related

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fhij6m3PWk&feature=related

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd2F6anVfKg&feature=related

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2acm8d8lilY


And now... Some car accidents...

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXCB5jQLRZs

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr0xkvdrKkk&feature=related

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-56nPpTCPM&feature=related


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

F. Canoba R. said:


> - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXCB5jQLRZs


new presenter's face at the end is priceless


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

magistrserega said:


> Crazy taxi driver in Moscow (I think he is Caucasian man) use spring tires in winter.


Atleast the driver is better at driving on icy roads than the drivers in those "sliding cars" videos.

Don't people get any icy/slippery road training when they take their drivers licence?


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

I like this - http://cestovani.idnes.cz/proc-vora...m-hradem-1s7-/foto.asp?foto1=TOM35637e_12.JPG 

 

Small resolution -


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

I-275westcoastfl said:


>


This one is brilliant!


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

Wilhem275 said:


> So, I got the difference: nice ladies can be found only among the Romanians! :lol:


Exactly that's why you never see popup ads saying: 

_"Sign up and meet hundreds of single ladies or your beautiful Swedish bride today! Swedish mail order brides at Swedish Ladies. Meet swedish ladies for love and marriage today !!"_


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

This isn't exactly funny but


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Asleep and drunk at rush hour in one of the entrances to major traffic jams in Madrid.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ He couldn't stop at least on the right on emergency lane instead of staying there?


----------



## magistrserega (Dec 9, 2010)

Girls in cars:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ What's the purpose of a roundabout without physical delimitation?


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Good thing he wasn't in Kelowna, BC. He'd probably be dead. Made for an entertaining watch though.


----------



## oscarek (Feb 18, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

I like this -

:nuts: 




seem said:


> I know better video from Bratislava. Car can overtake another car really easy but can trolley bus (here they call them "trams") overtake another trolley bus on the same track?
> 
> Everything is possible
> 
> 0:34


----------



## mediar (Dec 13, 2008)

I think the driver just forgot for a minute he's driving a trolley.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

mediar said:


> I think the driver just forgot for a minute he's driving a trolley.


But anyway, what was the reason to overtake? There is even a bus lane. :bash:


----------



## clyde the puffy cat (Jan 19, 2011)

magistrserega said:


> Crazy taxi driver in Moscow (I think he is Caucasian man) use spring tires in winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

KingNick said:


> And quite frankly riding in limos is just lame. Can't think of anything less classy.


+1

they're cheese all around the world but in 2 countries.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ No, they're cheese, no exceptions.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

I-275westcoastfl said:


>


Geek squad to the rescue! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I heard it and i read it in some news today about the bad weather in U.S.A. but i dont understand how this happened (I am talking about the car :nuts


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Tell me it's a PS... if all that snow falls on a poor guy, he could get crushed :nuts: :bash:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I heard it and i read it in some news today about the bad weather in U.S.A. but i dont understand how this happened (I am talking about the car :nuts


Saw that on the news, then later on Daily Planet. nobody has been able to figure out how that happened.



bogdymol said:


>


You never know. There's always some bonehead out there who can't be arsed to go out and clear the snow from the top of their vehicle... The vehicle's springs must be bottomed out with all that snow on top. Can't imagine what the handling would be like.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ About the last photo: is real or photoshopped? Too much snow...


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ About the last photo: is real or photoshopped? Too much snow...


Indeed, it's quite a lot of snow. It might be photoshopped. I found it here.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

mmm, marshmallow


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Grandmothers shoudn't drive:


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

Close to Gdańsk:



jerzu said:


> To chyba ta sama droga, tylko jakiś inny wjazd


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

LOL, what does it mean, max 12 tonnes, except companies xx and xx?


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

You spend half a day just to read this sign :lol:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Lol. :rofl:

In Slovakia there is usually just "Okrem dopravnej obsluhy" -


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

6 robbers stopped by Supergran!






http://www.metro.co.uk/news/854890-hero-granny-fights-off-sledgehammer-gang-with-handbag


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Kudos for granny!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw that in news here too. :lol:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

So did I.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Lol, she was so brave! 

We will stay in England -


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Lesson to all. Make sure you use the right vehicle for the trailer/caravan you are towing. Still funny though. :lol: :hilarious :rofl:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I have seen that video; was indeed funny :lol:


----------



## aron48 (May 31, 2007)

If I reconize the car properly and it is Renault R5 - I had such car  Mine had problems going up the hill without a trailer


----------



## Poul_ (Jan 27, 2011)

another idiot on Polish A4 highway


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Krasnoyarsk, Russia.









Not funny but still.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Astana, Kazakhstan


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Moscow, Russia.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Cheboksary, Russia.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Saratov, Russia.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

:lol: That's an interesting detour sign. I guess it's explained on the large yellow sign behind it.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

:rofl:





via


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

An old topic:
Kramatorsk, Ukraine.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Vinnytsia, Ukraine








Everyone survived


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

dogs eating police car

http://www.automotosvijet.com/vijes...animljivo/1455-psi-jedu-policijski-auto&t=Psi jedu policijski auto


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

Bad_Hafen said:


> dogs eating police car
> 
> http://www.automotosvijet.com/vijes...animljivo/1455-psi-jedu-policijski-auto&t=Psi jedu policijski auto


That's about a year old, but still pretty funny.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

happens in Belgrade, too :lol:


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

I took this picture in Vienna on 30th October 2005! Could someone explain me that impressive row of forbidden stop?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It seems like stopping and parking is not allowed, except for certain license plates for disabled people with their locations indicated. Still, it looks ridiculous.

Ausgen. = Ausgenommen = except
anfang = begin
ende = end


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

In Italy we have this incredible amount of street signs on bike paths: at any crossing road, private access, or anything, you'll see a couple of "End bike path/Begin bike path" which, in fact, turn the bike path into a non-path...

I've seen also a bike/pedestrian underpass with street signs: "dangerous curve", "5 km/h limit" and other silly things. I'll show you some pictures.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wilhem275 said:


> In Italy we have this incredible amount of street signs on bike paths: at any crossing road, private access, or anything, you'll see a couple of "End bike path/Begin bike path" which, in fact, turn the bike path into a non-path...
> 
> I've seen also a bike/pedestrian underpass with street signs: "dangerous curve", "5 km/h limit" and other silly things. I'll show you some pictures.


:nuts:

Certain road signs in Italy are very strange! Especially in the Southern part of our country.

In a narrow street in my borough once I saw written SOTP instead of STOP!:nuts:


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> It seems like stopping and parking is not allowed, except for certain license plates for disabled people with their locations indicated. Still, it looks ridiculous.
> 
> Ausgen. = Ausgenommen = except
> anfang = begin
> ende = end


Lovely!

Also in Italy we have those type of parking lots. But it is only written on the road surface (in yellow paint)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

x-type said:


> happens in Belgrade, too :lol:


Smart dog :lol:

@Fabri88: I have never seen so much sings for disabled people on the side of the road, anywhere in Europe.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

A Mitsubishi Outlander lying lonely in the boundless steppes


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

> That's an interesting detour sign. I guess it's explained on the large yellow sign behind it.


The yellow sign says absolutely nothing about the route. It only tells about this road being reconstructed and the company managing the works.


----------



## Zinabre (Mar 3, 2010)

*Riding in a wheelchair on the motorway at 80 km/h*

A disabled man driving his wheelchair at 80 km/h on the BR-101, one of the most important highways in Brazil...:nuts:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Wtf?! :nuts:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

WTF is right. Either that was cleverly faked, or that chair has been heavily modified. It's distracting enough to see one going at normal speed down the hard shoulder of the motorway, it's even more distracting to see one doing 80 km/h.


----------



## Zinabre (Mar 3, 2010)

Fargo Wolf said:


> WTF is right. Either that was cleverly faked, or that chair has been heavily modified. It's distracting enough to see one going at normal speed down the hard shoulder of the motorway, it's even more distracting to see one doing 80 km/h.


The wheelchair is powered by a 125cc motorcycle engine. The "driver" had his legs and left arm amputated after suffering an electric shock. He himself adapted the engine to the wheelchair, wich is also equipped with motorcycle wheels on the rear. The police retained his wheelchair, months later a judge ordered it to be returned to owner after giving him a rebuke and he signed a document pledging not to ride on the highway with his machine again.


----------



## Zinabre (Mar 3, 2010)

Another from Brazil...:hammer:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Zinabre said:


> A disabled man driving his wheelchair at 80 km/h on the BR-101, one of the most important highways in Brazil...:nuts:


Cannot be right; its little impossible that...


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Being overtaken by a wheelchair, priceless :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

How can an electric wheelchair run at 80 km/h???


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

WTH! That 4by4 was lying on the road, my guess...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't think this was particularly close following. Actually, at motorway speed many Dutch keep a distance like this or shorter.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

assuming theyre doing 55 mph, a 3 second distance would be 75 m

im gonna say he's within 1,5 trucklength


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Half a truck length is common in the Netherlands at 120 km/h...


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Half a truck length is common in the Netherlands at 120 km/h...


I try to go by the "one car length per 10 MPH" principle. I often follow closer than that, but still my standard following distance is about a third of everyone else's around here.


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

You better do not violate road signs!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Poles and Russians are best!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Gravitation doesn't work in Czech republic. :nuts:


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

wind, hello?

also, if gravity "doesnt work" how can they trust the bubble level?


----------



## tamielaws (Apr 25, 2011)

Things that are funny for one is actually tragic for real person involved


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

^^The gravity issue? You mean someone died of lossed gravity? Just flew away?


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Slovak Minister of Infrastructure dancing with gypsies after they put in use some new roads in Eastern Slovakia


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

seem said:


> Gravitation doesn't work in Czech republic. :nuts:


There is a similiar road in Braga :laugh:


----------



## mediar (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't get it. Someone to explain?


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

^^

The street looks it goes down, but when you turn off the car, he climbs it up.


----------



## Djurizmo (Jul 19, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_hill


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

There are many roads in Italy with this feature: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salita_in_discesa


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Poprad, Slovakia










http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=poprad2.jpg


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ Are there many double decker buses in Slovakia?


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

^^At this moment there is one double decker buss less


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Shouldn't the green arrow be next to the green signal (not next to the red one)?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i think the catch is that you cannot go anywhere except right there (look at the angle of the road island, it must be right separator), so additional arrow is not neccessary there at all.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ We have one of those in Arad. It's like "give way" sign...

Also, we have this


----------



## mapman:cz (Jan 14, 2007)

nerdly_dood said:


> What's so special about this?


Lower green arrow stands for "go and don't yield to the left", upper single green arrow means "you might go but give way to the traffic coming from the left". It's a messy system, I prefer the german one with permanent green/red arrow for right turns.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

mapman:cz said:


> Lower green arrow stands for "go and don't yield to the left", upper single green arrow means "you might go but give way to the traffic coming from the left". It's a messy system, I prefer the german one with permanent green/red arrow for right turns.


In Romania we only have lower green arrow, which means "you might go but give way to the traffic".


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

^^ Last summer in Arad I noticed that not all traffic lights have electronic arrows, but small square metal plates under it:

http://maps.google.com/?ll=46.144221,21.333389&spn=0.031993,0.084028&t=h&z=14&vpsrc=6&layer=c&cbll=46.144212,21.333273&panoid=4Ovv1s-C6_oz6889ggmaUw&cbp=12,138.33,,2,0.03


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Alex_ZR said:


> ^^ Last summer in Arad I noticed that not all traffic lights have electronic arrows, but small square metal plates under it:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?ll=46.144221,21.333389&spn=0.031993,0.084028&t=h&z=14&vpsrc=6&layer=c&cbll=46.144212,21.333273&panoid=4Ovv1s-C6_oz6889ggmaUw&cbp=12,138.33,,2,0.03


Yes, the older traffic lights have little metal squares under them with an arrow. The newer traffic lights all have electronic arrows.

I'm a little annoyed that all traffic lights in Arad have no yellow light between red and green (the sequence is *red -> green -> yellow -> red*, instead of *red -> red+yellow -> green -> yellow -> red*).


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

Accident in Mexico City, reported also on Italian newspaper "LaStampa":

http://multimedia.lastampa.it/multimedia/nel-mondo/lstp/112763/


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

mapman:cz said:


> Lower green arrow stands for "go and don't yield to the left", upper single green arrow means "you might go but give way to the traffic coming from the left". It's a messy system, I prefer the german one with permanent green/red arrow for right turns.


We have the same thing with the lower green arrow, we call it a "protected (left/right) turn" in which it's assured that it'll be safe to turn that direction without yielding. We don't have the arrow at the top because if you're turning right, or left from a one-way road onto another one-way road, then a red light is treated like a stop sign: Stop, wait for any oncoming traffic to pass, then go whenever it's safe. If there's no oncoming traffic, you have to stop anyway, but few people actually do. Sometimes, usually due to the way the pedestrian signals work at that particular intersection, there'll be a sign saying "No turn on red" in which case you've got to stop at the red light and wait til it turns green to go; other times, there might be a sign that says "No turn on red" with incredibly small letters at the bottom saying "when pedestrians are present" - half the time, people don't notice that last bit, so regardless of whether there are any pedestrians, they stop and wait for a green light.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

bogdymol said:


> I'm a little annoyed that all traffic lights in Arad have no yellow light between red and green (the sequence is *red -> green -> yellow -> red*, instead of *red -> red+yellow -> green -> yellow -> red*).


I think that's the case everywhere in Romania.


----------



## mediar (Dec 13, 2008)

Toll gate illusion










http://9gag.com/gag/2143361


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually I don't get it. What's wrong?


----------



## AtD (Oct 22, 2002)

^ It's a perspective trick. It's kinda cool!


----------



## maxam (Jun 7, 2010)

It look like toll gate on the hill:nuts:


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Creative MW maintenance staff in Croatia.

The newest motorway snowman


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Complete with unnecessary details :lol:


----------



## keokiracer (Aug 26, 2011)

geor said:


> Creative MW maintenance staff in Croatia.
> 
> The newest motorway snowman


I can't see the pic


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

keokiracer said:


> I can't see the pic


I saw it yesterday. They made his ***** with snow. LOL


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Most funny thing is that the driver is listening to such an horrendous radio station with a kid in her car :lol:


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I see, the tank had a flat tire so they called the tow truck.


Ironically it's an armoured recovery vehicle. :lol:


----------



## keokiracer (Aug 26, 2011)

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Reminded me of this commercial :lol:


Dutch commericals FTW!  :lol:


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Well, Latin America cannot be out this funny thread:

Car sliding in Chile





An Ostrich in a chilean Highway!!!!!





Viper fail, in Santiago





and this one...is seems that everything ok, but wait for the truck...


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Not really funny but strange accident, thanks God there was only bus driver and hes ok..


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Now we know Chilean Ostriches have poor lane discipline :lol:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

there was a tram accident in Zagreb today


----------



## TrueBulgarian (Jun 20, 2009)

How is this funny?


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

x-type said:


> there was a tram accident in Zagreb today


What about this? :nuts:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

TrueBulgarian said:


> How is this funny?


huh, i forgot that we should post funny, not unordinary or interesting accidents here. it's not funny at all.
btw, Slovak bus isn't funny neither, although it is interesting too


----------



## Rusonaldo (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Kevin Russel (Jan 20, 2013)

Indians can improvise...  Here's the proof...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_9CLVsVXgA


----------

